# Lansing area ice fishing 2013-2014



## gipper (Dec 30, 2012)

Just a quick explanation....no apologies necessary

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

IMO, a great place to take a newbie to the sport, once the ice is safe. Easy to get on, fish are everywhere. The tradeoff is that the pannies are all stunted: a 5" gill or a 6" crappie is bragging size out of there.
Still, it is a pretty setting, so it could be lots worse


----------



## Terrbear84 (Jan 15, 2014)

Any news on lake Lansing, or lake Ovid? Heading down there Saturday, thanks!


----------



## Irishhunter75 (Nov 15, 2005)

On lake Ovid now. Thick ice. 8 or so inches. Nothing yet. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PrimitiveCollegeKid (Feb 3, 2014)

A good number of gils and a handful of 10-12" crappie were taken out on Lake Lansing yesterday. Fishing was good about an hour before sunset. The crappie preferred wax worms over minnows and the color they hit the best was white.


----------



## theileb (Dec 14, 2010)

Just curious, how thick is the ice now?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PrimitiveCollegeKid (Feb 3, 2014)

Had to be at least a foot, my dull bladed, hand auger fought me pretty hard so a guy with a gas auger helped me out.


----------



## theileb (Dec 14, 2010)

Good stuff! Thanks for getting back to me.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PrimitiveCollegeKid (Feb 3, 2014)

Anytime, hope to be doing a lot more fishin these next couple weeks.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Going out tonight, if anyone wants to team up let me know. 517 348 6702. Im going to explore a little targeting pan fish. looking at going to round lake, Muskrat or rose lake area.


Caleb.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Well I went out to looking glass river, Babcock landing. Had 1 bite and that was it. went out and fished the circle. Moved about 5 times just couldn't find the fish! The ice is good out there.


Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

cwielock said:


> Well I went out to looking glass river, Babcock landing. Had 1 bite and that was it. went out and fished the circle. Moved about 5 times just couldn't find the fish! The ice is good out there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


How much ice on the LG?? I seen snowmobile tracks running down the river in my area (Eagle). Ide like to get out there and fish it, but my huevos arent that big yet. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

My main concern there is with parking. Can a 2wd minivan get in and out of there OK?


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

downrange said:


> How much ice on the LG?? I seen snowmobile tracks running down the river in my area (Eagle). Ide like to get out there and fish it, but my huevos arent that big yet.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




I used A Spud to get out. It was different all over. But I would day that I was on 10+" where the current would be strongest. Like I said I used A spud! 






DaveW731 said:


> My main concern there is with parking. Can a 2wd minivan get in and out of there OK?


I left my truck in 2wd and was ok. But I also have 4wd so I was not worried. If I were you I would park on the road. Or walk in first then make you decision.


Has anyone been to muskrat? How is the fishing? 

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Thanks for the update. I think I'll pass on LG. I fished Muskrat a couple weeks ago, did well enough to consider going back. Gills and a couple small Specks, but some of the gills were big enough to fillet.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

DaveW731 said:


> Thanks for the update. I think I'll pass on LG. I fished Muskrat a couple weeks ago, did well enough to consider going back. Gills and a couple small Specks, but some of the gills were big enough to fillet.


Hey if you ever want to try it out let me know, I would try it again I have a truck that can get in and out no problem or pull out. It would be easier to find the fish with a few guys out there.

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TsiMeng (Jan 22, 2014)

I have been doing good at muskrat for bluegills. Also I have a got a few nice size specks too. The bigger bluegills are hitting on wax worms and i got the specks on minnows. Planning to be out there later this afternoon


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

TsiMeng said:


> I have been doing good at muskrat for bluegills. Also I have a got a few nice size specks too. The bigger bluegills are hitting on wax worms and i got the specks on minnows. Planning to be out there later this afternoon


Can you get in and out of the parking lot OK? I've had problems in the past slipping while driving out.


----------



## nerman25 (Jan 28, 2010)

Any of you lansing guys want to meet up and go to the saginaw river tomorrow? Want to head up about 9 or so to fish for the day but some company and splitting some gas might be nice. Let me know PMs are good


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TsiMeng (Jan 22, 2014)

I didnt have no problem getting in and out of parking lot.


----------

